# best eating?



## GlacierDropsy (Aug 19, 2006)

When it comes to all the species that the common angler describes as a bluegill (pumkinseed, redear, hybrid, green, etc) have you all found one species to taste better in a fryer than the others? I've never compared from the same water supply, the fillets always end up in the same place.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Yellow perch are one of the best, but myself, 'gills, redears, pumpkinseed, all taste as good. I prefer crappie over all though. Still, they all are equally good in my opinion.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

pumpkin and hybrid seem the best but thy're all about the same. I agree yellow perch are the best panfish with crappie next.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

I second that. Yellow perch, crappie and gills.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

crappie, perch then gills on my list.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally I can't imagine that anyone would be able to find a difference in taste between any "gill" species. I have had various species and they taste the same to me, that is they all taste great.

I would have to say my list of panfish species would be:

Perch
Crappie
Bluegill/sunfish


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

My list goes gills, perch, crappie. I don't know, to me there ain't noth'n better than some fried up gills!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't believe that all you put crappie 1st or 2nd. Crappie are OK through the ice or from cold water but they can't compare to big fat redears or yellow perch.
But then I like largemouth bass and would rather eat them than crappie.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

LM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wat????


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The thread is about comparing different 'gill species as to taste. 

Personally I've not eaten anything other than actual bluegill yet.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would have to say ring perch from lake Erie...but that may be the fact I only get to eat them once or twice a year (hint hint to you lake Erie guys with a freezer full...lol)


----------

